# Just Learned That "Conversate" Has Been Used Since 1811



## Damaged Goods (Jan 23, 2020)

https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/is-conversate-a-real-word
And while were at it, when was "gift" first used as a verb?


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2020)

ive always used that word ,!


----------



## gennie (Jan 23, 2020)

Never heard it used.  Is it the same thing as 'converse?'


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2020)

It's not in my dictionary.


----------



## charry (Jan 23, 2020)

gennie said:


> Never heard it used.  Is it the same thing as 'converse?'


yes


----------



## Lara (Jun 7, 2021)

I noticed, when my daughter was in HS, that she was using "conversate". I said, "Oh honey, that's not a word...it should be converse". She strongly disagreed and continued to use it. Again, I corrected her. Again she disagreed. I finally looked it up and she was right!!

Just goes to show when we are so sure we're right about something...don't bet on it! 

However, I did see one dictionary say that "conversate" is considered a less educated sounding version of "converse".

She still uses it today...and it drives me nuts lol.


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2021)

LOL - during a "Judge Judy" case, a black woman said,_ "I conversated with him about the money."_
Judge Judy said, _"No.....Conversate is not a word in the English language." _   And that bailiff always laughed when she did that.

Another good one:  On the _"People's Court,"_ when Ed Koch was the judge, a young black man said, _"I axed him."_
Judge Koch said, _"If you want people to respect you, you have to sound intelligent & educated.  The proper word is, "I asked him."_


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL - during a "Judge Judy" case, a black woman said,_ "I conversated with him about the money."_
> Judge Judy said, _"No.....Conversate is not a word in the English language." _   And that bailiff always laughed when she did that.
> 
> Another good one:  On the _"People's Court,"_ when Ed Koch was the judge, a young black man said, _"I axed him."_
> Judge Koch said, _"If you want people to respect you, you have to sound intelligent & educated.  The proper word is, "I asked him."_


Someone saying "I axed him" drives me crazy.  Makes me think they lopped off his head.  Then some people began to say "sh" for many of the words that start with "s" ie: shuggested which also drives me crazy especially when these are educated individuals.  Language is getting sloppy.


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2021)

Martha Ferris said:


> Someone saying "I axed him" drives me crazy.  Makes me think they lopped off his head.  Then some people began to say "sh" for many of the words that start with "s" ie: shuggested which also drives me crazy especially when these are educated individuals.  Language is getting sloppy.


In these cases, I don't think it's sloppy language.  Some black people have a language all their own.  I like it & I find it entertaining & amusing - especially white people's reactions.  One of my favorites:


----------

